# Heidelberg Theological Seminary



## Dearly Bought (Oct 21, 2008)

What can anyone tell me about Heidelberg Theological Seminary? My wife and I are taking a short trip this week to visit. I know it is a pretty young institution, but does anyone know how graduates are viewed within Reformed circles? Any experience with the professors?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 21, 2008)

Never heard of it. By the website, it looks like it is a RCUS school. Is that right? 

How many students do they have? Do they have any visiting professors, or do the three men share all the workload?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 21, 2008)

It's not an official school of the RCUS. There are two seminaries which have RCUS teachers but neither has an official relation to the denomination.


----------



## SolaGratia (Oct 21, 2008)

I visited HTS and it is a small seminary, but one thing that it has compared to other seminaries, which I think it is an advantage, is that at least you know up front what you are going to be taught. First thing they told me is "This is what we are going to teach you, This is what you are going to learned, and This is how we are going to help you", etc. Very Awesome! 

Now days seminaries will tell you instead "This is our building, this is our landscape, the seminary is located in a beautiful campus/city, have some pizza, and bla, bla, bla." Who cares I want to know what I am going to learn here period. Let me talked to your professors! 

Prof. Robert Grossmann, previous prof. at Whitefield Seminary and Mid-America Seminary, is Excellent. Prof. Grossmann is a solid old guard from old school WTS, back when great prof. like Van Til, Murray, Young, Stonehouse, etc. were around. So, you will be getting the real thing. 


HTS put out a video called "The Concept of Church Office" which I recommend you watch. There is also audio sermons from HTS, which I also recommend you listen to before you go there. 

(Heidelberg Theological Seminary Audio Messages)


There are actually three seminaries where the RCUS has teachers:

1.) Heidelberg Theological Seminary
2.) New Geneva Theological Seminary
3.) City Seminary of Sacramento (http://www.cityseminary.org/)

And

There is a previous RCUS pastor who now teaches at Westminster Seminary California (www.wscal.edu) currently is Professor of Church History and Historical Theology. Have you heard of him?


----------



## Scott Shahan (Oct 22, 2008)

Dearly Bought said:


> What can anyone tell me about Heidelberg Theological Seminary? My wife and I are taking a short trip this week to visit. I know it is a pretty young institution, but does anyone know how graduates are viewed within Reformed circles? Any experience with the professors?



I would like to hear what you thought of this particular seminary. I have been thinking about it since it happens to be in my backyard.


----------

